# WLAN

## LoKiToX

Witam!

 Nie dawno sie przesiadlem na gentoo i mam problem z net'em!

Pod slackiem ladnie wszystko dziala, a tu zas problem... 

Karta to WL-8305 firmy Planet na chipsecie acx100 (Texas Instruments)

Uzywam: acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_5, po odpowiednim tam skonfigurowaniu skrypta i skompilowaniu modulu, to pod slackiem dzialalo, a Tu taj wywala mi cos takiego: 

insmod: error inserting /root/WLAN...'

-1 Invalid module format

Error while inserting module Bailing

A modul zostal skompilowany pod Gentoo, ma sie rozumiec  :Smile: 

Mam Gentoo 2004.2 z jajkiem: 2.6.7-gentoo-r11

Probowalem rowniez nawszej werchy modulu, ale to i tak nic nie daje...

----------

## LoKiToX

Dobra, doszedlem sam do tego i juz wszystko dziala...  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Opisz jak - moze komus innemu tez sie przyda  :Smile: 

----------

## LoKiToX

Instalacja jest prosta  :Smile: 

Instalacje przeprowadzalem na jajku 2.4.x (2.4.26-gentoo-r6) 

probowalem rowniez na 2.6.x ale sie nie udalo... 

Modul sie wogule nie kompilowal! Probowalem to na jajku: 

2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i 2.6.8-rc2, w tym pierwszym wypadku wypiepszylo 

blenda, ktorego macie powyzej napsisanego, a przy 2 jajku to modul 

sie nie skompilowal... 

Strona domowa projektu

Strona z driverami

 Firmware 

W trakcie instalacji Gentoo nie czeba ustawiac sieci, jest to zbyteczne! 

Gdy juz jestesmy w systemie, czeba zainstalowac pakiet 

 wireless-tools  takim o to poleceniem: 

```
 emerge wireless-tools 
```

Nastepnie sobie sciagamy paczke z driverami, u mnie bardzo 

dobrze sie sprawuje  acx100-0.2.0pre6_plus_fixes_5  . 

Tylko pamietaj, najnowszy driver nie zawsze jest najlepszy! 

Ale sadze, ze mozna zawsze sciagnac nowego, czy troche starszego 

i zobaczyc jak dziala. 

Nastepnie nalezy rozpakowac paczke takim poleceniem: 

```
 tar -xvjf acx100-0.2.0pre<wersja>.tar.bz2 
```

Przechodzmy do katalogu: 

```
 cd /acx100-0.2.0pre<wersja> 
```

Wklepujemy teraz:

```
 ./Configure 
```

Tutaj nic nie powinno Ci wywalic, a jesli juz, to znaczy, ze nie masz 

zrodel kernela, doinstaluj sobie ;] 

I nastepnie: 

```
 make 
```

Jesli ci sie modul nie skompiluje, to sproboj starsza wersje, teraz przechodzmy do katalogu z juz skompilowanym modulem:

```
 cd /src 
```

I zobacz, czy masz modul  acx100_pci.o  lub  acx_pci.o 

Wpisz: 

```
 ls 
```

Jesli masz to dobrze  :Smile:  Ale jesli masz  acx_pci.o  to zmieniamy jego nazwe: 

```
 mv acx_pci.o acx100_pci.o 
```

A teraz musimy utworzyc sobie katalogi: 

```
  

mkdir /root/WLAN

mkdir /root/WLAN/module

mkdir /root/WLAN/firmware

```

Przenosimy nasz swierzo skompilowany modul do odpowiedniego katalogu: 

```
 mv acx100_pci.o /root/WLAN/module 
```

Nastepnie wychodzmy z katalogu o katalog wyzej: 

```
 cd .. 
```

I przechodzmy do src: 

```
 cd /src 
```

A tu taj sobie teraz musmy przeniesc pliczek start i stop:

```
 

mv start /root/WLAN

mv stop /root/WLAN

```

Nastepnie czeba sobie sciagnac firmware i je rozpakowac: 

```
 tar -zxf acx100_firmware.tar.gz 
```

Pliki MUSZA miec takie nazwy: 

 RADIO0d.BIN 

 RADIO11.BIN 

 RADIO15.BIN 

 WLANGEN.BIN 

I teraz je przenosimy: 

```
 mv *.BIN /root/WLAN/firmware 
```

Teraz przechodzmy do katalogu i edytujemy plik start:

```

cd /root/WLAN

nano -w start

```

Nasz plik powinien wygladac tak mniej wiecej: 

DEV=wlan0

IP=tutaj.twoj.adres.ip

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=tukej.adres.ip.bramki

ESSID="tukej_twoj_essid"

RATE=11M   # zostaw 11M, albo daj 1M  :Smile: 

CHAN=1   # tukej twoj kanal

MODE=Managed

DEBUG=0x00

KEY="s:twojklucz" # jesli nie uzywasz wep'a to zahaszuk to, to je dane w ASCII

ALG=open # open == Open System, restricted == Shared Key <<  :Smile: 

To tam sobie odpowiednio zmien  :Smile: 

Teraz sobie odnajdujesz takie linijki: 

MODULE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../src/acx100_pci.o"

FIRMWARE_AT="${SCRIPT_AT}/../firmware"

I zmieniasz je na: 

MODULE_AT="/root/WLAN/modul/acx100_pci.o"

FIRMWARE_AT="/root/WLAN/firmware"

Zapisujesz CTRL+O i wychodzisz CTRL+X.

I teraz wazna chwila... wpisz:

```
 ./start 
```

Jesli dobrze sie zaladowalo, to sprawdz czy dochodzi cos:

```
 ping -c 10 192.168.0.1 
```

zamiast 192.168.0.1 wpisz swoja bramke  :Smile: 

To jest sposob instalacji dla osob, ktora posiadaja wlasny adres IP, jesli 

biega o DHCP to czeba tylko male poprawki walnac w skrypcie  :Smile: 

Praktycznie instalacje tak samo sie przeprowadza w slacku czy w innym distrem, oprocz MDK 10  :Smile: 

Jesli macie jakies problemy, poprawki czy inne pyt, to walcie smialo  :Smile: 

By LoKiToX from [RTFBTeam]

----------

## nelchael

Material na HOWTO  :Smile: 

ps. nie:

```
./Configure
```

a

```
./configure
```

(male c)

----------

## LoKiToX

NIEEE !!!

```
 ./Configure 
```

musi byc  :Smile: 

Jesli how-to to sie znajdzie, to poprawie to ladniej  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *LoKiToX wrote:*   

> NIEEE !!!
> 
> ```
>  .Configure 
> ```
> ...

 

Aha  :Smile:  myslalem, ze jak wszeszie ten skrypt to 'configure'  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Taka moja sugestia, by zrobić to po "gentoowsku"....

Zrób ebuilda do tej paczki. i wedlug tego ebuilda howto zrób, przy okazji howto ulegnie skróceniu.

----------

## LoKiToX

 :Smile: 

----------

## TAXIarz

 *LoKiToX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To jest sposob instalacji dla osob, ktora posiadaja wlasny adres IP, jesli 
> 
> biega o DHCP to czeba tylko male poprawki walnac w skrypcie 
> ...

 

Właśnie przydałyby się te poprawki co do dhcp.

Admi Sieci w której ja jestem napisał:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ifconfig wlan0 192.168.*.* up
> 
> #route add default gw 192.168.*.*
> ...

 

----------

## gierciu

Zainstalowałem linuxa gentoo z płyty dvd.

Jestem podłšczony do sieci za pomocš karty radiowej na chipsecie Atheros 5211,

jak krok po kroku zainstalowac sieć (połšczenie z internetem)?

prosze o pomoc

p.s.  

```
emerge wireless-tools 
```

 nie jest wykonywane ponieważ nie ma połšczenia z internetem

----------

## qermit

Odpal sobie colinuxa (jeżeli masz windowsa), zmostkuj sobie połączenie i zainstaluje co tobie potrzeba.

Zawsze możesz też z płyty odpalić linuxa i w chroocie zainstalować sterowniki/programy

----------

## gierciu

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Odpal sobie colinuxa (jeżeli masz windowsa), zmostkuj sobie połączenie i zainstaluje co tobie potrzeba.
> 
> Zawsze możesz też z płyty odpalić linuxa i w chroocie zainstalować sterowniki/programy

 

a odnosnie odpalenia linuxa z płyty i chroocie zainstolać sterowniki/programy to jak to zrobić krok po kroku?

----------

## psotnik

Czy nie wystarczy emerge  acx dla tej planety? oraz wlączenie w kernelu obsługi WiFi??Do tego wpisy /etc/conf.d/net /etc/resolf.conf/ ??

----------

